# How to calculate, Minute volume?



## daniduck (Apr 10, 2015)

What is the formula that EMTs can go by to calculate minute volume... I've read my textbook (orange book)... Im having trouble to understand how to manually calculate air volume.... please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 10, 2015)

Like drops per minute? 

(Total volume) X (drip set) / minutes infusing


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 10, 2015)

Minute volume = tidal volume x respiratory rate

Tidal volume is roughly 8-10ml/kg

As tidal volume decreases, rate must increase to maintain adequate minute volume. If rate decreases, tidal volume would have to increase to maintain minute volume (though that variable is fairly limited due to lung capacity)

Does that answer your question, or is there something else you're not understanding? Pulmonary function can go as in depth as you want, but that's essentially the basic concept.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 10, 2015)

minute volume = Liters of air per minute
tidal volume expressed in Liters per breath
respiratory rate expressed in breaths per minute

so, as @STXmedic said:
tidal volume x respiratory rate = minute volume


----------



## Underoath87 (Apr 10, 2015)

You can't actually calculate minute or tidal volume as an EMT (unless it is for testing purposes and they give you the pt's tidal volume).  This is done when adjusting ventilator settings and the like.
You just need to understand the concept and be able to judge the depth/quality of respirations.

Edit: just realized that this is just for NREMT testing purposes.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 11, 2015)

Ha I'm slightly retarded. Sorry.


----------



## daniduck (Apr 11, 2015)

Underoath87 said:


> You can't actually calculate minute or tidal volume as an EMT (unless it is for testing purposes and they give you the pt's tidal volume).  This is done when adjusting ventilator settings and the like.
> You just need to understand the concept and be able to judge the depth/quality of respirations.
> 
> Edit: just realized that this is just for NREMT testing purposes.



Yah.. I had a question from the NREMT, regarding calculating the minute volume....


----------



## samiam (Apr 12, 2015)

The tidal volume is the amount of air that enters or leaves the lungs in a single respiratory cylce (Resting Conditions/Normal Breathing) It is usually about 500ml (70kg Male).
Depending on what values they give you, The Total ventilation or the Minute Volume (Ve) is the Tidal Volume X Respiratory Rate (Avg 15/min 70kg Male)
So remember the tidal volume is mL and the respiratory rate is per min so the total ventilation comes out as mL/Min

Example
Vt = 500ml
f (Respiratory Rate) = 15
500mL X 15/min = 7500 mL/Min

I dont know how much more advanced they go on that for the nmret emt, there are many other ways you could get to the tidal volume depending on what they give you etc.


----------



## daniduck (Apr 12, 2015)

samiam said:


> The tidal volume is the amount of air that enters or leaves the lungs in a single respiratory cylce (Resting Conditions/Normal Breathing) It is usually about 500ml (70kg Male).
> Depending on what values they give you, The Total ventilation or the Minute Volume (Ve) is the Tidal Volume X Respiratory Rate (Avg 15/min 70kg Male)
> So remember the tidal volume is mL and the respiratory rate is per min so the total ventilation comes out as mL/Min
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## daniduck (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you guys for your reply!! Greatly appreciate it!


----------

